# Roux Block building



## jms_gears1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ive realized that i suck with block building and i was wondering how many tutorials there are on this.

I read a couple of threads and BigGreen said that he would make something but i didnt see it on his Channel.

If you know of a good video other than waffles (no offense i watch them all the time, im just wanting to find more vids) that would be appreciated. 

Tips with block building would be great as well
Thanks


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 6, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> Ive realized that i suck with block building and i was wondering how many tutorials there are on this.
> 
> I read a couple of threads and BigGreen said that he would make something but i didnt see it on his Channel.
> 
> ...



It's a hard step. On Roux's site, he has optimization for the blocks.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 6, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive realized that i suck with block building and i was wondering how many tutorials there are on this.
> ...



Where? Ive spent since about sunday working on my blocks and i still can only avg about 40-50 seconds with Roux.
5:	00:52.56	
4:	00:47.60	
3:	00:52.00	
2:	00:51.79	
1:	00:45.10	

Avg. 5: 00:49.81


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 6, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



blocks are hard. aim for 4 seconds for the first and 6 for the second.

optimum second blocks

it's going to make more than one day to get better at them


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 6, 2009)

Tis the majority of the solve no?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 6, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Tis the majority of the solve no?



ya yuppers


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 7, 2009)

so that will help with the second block but what about the first?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 7, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> so that will help with the second block but what about the first?



just use the fewest moves possible. and track pieces so you don't have to look around for them


----------



## spdcbr (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm using roux too, and since I switched from fridrich, it's the same as my normal fridrich solves but with added edge oreintation, L and R edges, and final step, since I still havent gotten out of the habit of fridrich style insertion when I have so much freedom on the cube, and I started less than a week ago so I don't know any CMLL and I still use PLL and OLL on corners.  I suck at roux.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 7, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > so that will help with the second block but what about the first?
> ...



I'm seeing a lot of similarities between Roux and Petrus. Like, I track 2x2x3 during 2x2x2. 

Also, wtf is up with spdcbr's avatar? Just like Waffle's?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 7, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



LOL it looks like a cookie on heroin


----------



## spdcbr (Aug 7, 2009)

Except a whole less efficient.  I'll try with it again tommorow. Time for some shut-eye in my time zone.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 7, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 7, 2009)

*Off-topic:* Waffle can you go on AIM?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 7, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> *Off-topic:* Waffle can you go on AIM?



sure. I'll go on right now


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I'm seeing a lot of similarities between Roux and Petrus. Like, I track 2x2x3 during 2x2x2.



Oh, you mean you look ahead to the next step? Like you're supposed to do with every method for every puzzle?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 7, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm seeing a lot of similarities between Roux and Petrus. Like, I track 2x2x3 during 2x2x2.
> ...



+1  Haha


----------

